# Tascam US-366 Setup Guide



## JonFo (Jul 16, 2007)

Long-time REW user here, but I just got a Tascam US-366 USB audio interface to use as my 'soundcard'.
After hours of struggling to get it to work right with REW (mostly because of the Mode switch being set wrong), and not finding specific enough instructions anywhere, I figured I'd save some others the trouble and wrote up a short, illustrated setup guide (attached).

I hope it helps .


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice work! I added a link to this thread in the REW Information Index.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Ordinarily having monitor mix set to input would create a feedback loop, since it would be routing what comes in back to the output. In most cases that should be set to Computer. I guess the other mixer settings have disabled monitoring in some way.


----------

